

Ask HN: What is the most accurate 3D indoor positioning method in small spaces? - gerhardi

I am working on an idea which requires three dimensional location data from somehow &quot;tagged&quot; smallish objects (around the size of a brick) moving within defined spaces of 5-20 cubic meters. What are some standard solutions for this kind of projects? Where to start? Can it be done affordably?<p>The needed frequency of updated positions is around 100hz and accuracy of 1cm or better would be ideal. If you have done something similar to this, I&#x27;d be more than happy to hear! Computer vision and use of cameras is something that I&#x27;d rather avoid.
======
chrisa
Other than computer vision, the most accurate positioning method is "ultra
wideband" (UWB). It's possible to get close to cm accuracy, but it can be
expensive. There is also a calibration problem: if the readers get bumped or
moved, then you may have to recalibrate the system. UWB uses time distance of
arrival instead of RF triangulation, so it's extremely accurate, and you can
get to 100 Hz.

You can check out a few examples:
[http://pluslocation.com](http://pluslocation.com)
[http://www.timedomain.com/](http://www.timedomain.com/) or google for: ultra
wideband real time location

If you have specific questions I'd be happy to help - contact info is in my
profile.

------
tgflynn
Why do you want to avoid computer vision ?

If the space is unobstructed and the objects are visually distinctive it
should be fairly easy to do this with a pair of cameras with known position
and orientation.

100 Hz is pretty fast but that's mostly a question of how much processing
power you're able to throw at the problem.

I've done some work with 3D object tracking. If you'd like to discuss this
further my contact info is in my profile.

------
beamatronic
Have you looked into wi-fi triangulation?

Here is one example:

[https://www.navizon.com/product-navizon-indoor-
triangulation...](https://www.navizon.com/product-navizon-indoor-
triangulation-system)

If you went ultrasonic, this part can provide "0 to 765cm (0 to 25.1ft) with
1cm resolution" at 10 Hz

[https://www.sparkfun.com/products/9495](https://www.sparkfun.com/products/9495)

------
lahirurlt
If you have line of sight and can use fixed beacons whose position is known
apriori, ultrasound is a good bet. However, if you need to track multiple
objects within a defined space, things get tricky with ultrasound. Also, if
100hz is a strict requirement, ultrasound is not a great option due to issues
such as signal attenuation in the environment.

